# Seat of the pants safety harness



## GABOWHUNTER (Sep 20, 2004)

Anyone hav the new Summit Seat of the Pants safety harness?  Does it work well, easy to use etc?  Feedback appreciated.


----------



## S.Dailey (Sep 20, 2004)

I have one that I got from a Woody's member a couple of months ago. It's really comfortable and easy to use. It works as a lineman's belt and a safety harness. You should really be pleased with it. Also, another member just sent me a free one for a friend of mine to use. Which ever one you have/get be sure to use it all the time.

Shannon


----------



## GABOWHUNTER (Sep 20, 2004)

*safety belt*

I use another type all of the time, but have been looking into this one for the ease of use.  i appreciate the feedback and let me know what other member you got the free one from.


----------



## S.Dailey (Sep 20, 2004)

I sent you a pm.


----------



## teethdoc (Sep 20, 2004)

I have one and sold one dirt cheap last year.  They are great.  I always feel secure when up in the stand.  Put the money you would spend on one towards a Summit stand.  They will give you a free one.


----------

